#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  刪除

## 人群中的孤狼

刪除

----------


## 斯冰菊

喔！！！孤狼大大，本狼很愛看遠吠書籤的漫畫呢！！！(某狼：你不是只有看第一章？)唉呀！！！第一章就很好看了！！！本狼最喜歡的就是這種點到為止的情慾、戀情交雜的感覺！！！

希望YES！WEEKEND！可以出單行本！！！本狼好想體驗被小爪咬的感覺喔！！！

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

> 喔！！！孤狼大大，本狼很愛看遠吠書籤的漫畫呢！！！(某狼：你不是只有看第一章？)唉呀！！！第一章就很好看了！！！本狼最喜歡的就是這種點到為止的情慾、戀情交雜的感覺！！！
> 
> 希望YES！WEEKEND！可以出單行本！！！本狼好想體驗被小爪咬的感覺喔！！！


別叫我大大~我很少發文..大都在淺水 你才是大大XD
順帶一提~~~我要喝吹出來的泡沫綠茶!!
還有遠吠我這邊有6篇完整的中文版優~

----------


## okami

嗚嗚！！
畫風好可愛！
趕快上網搜一下~
感謝分享OWO~

----------


## fdd2588

目前我已經看到第六集了

期待第七集出來  :Very Happy:

----------


## 幻之靈

老實說我一開始看到夏目君

第一感覺到就是他有不想讓人知道的祕密

那笑容非假 但卻沒在那個"祕密"前 笑得更自然

果不其然 第6集就給個下馬威

第7集快出吧 我超期待的!!

----------


## 夜陌客

看到在徵求設計~我就跑近來了~XD((真是的
你接受手繪嘛??
不知道你是否願意讓我試試呢??
((我是會很認真的~

有興趣的話~
你可以加我即時、MSN、或是寄私訊給我
((簽名檔裡有~

----------

